# External modems for UK Tivos



## TrevorCotterell (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello UK Tivo people!

Everything I can find out by testing, process of elimination, using this forum etc, suggests that my modem has packed up on my Tivo.

I know you can get external modems for US Tivos should this happen, which would probably also give greater resilience. I can't find anything that says if the same is true for UK Tivos, and I've asked Weaknees in the US who sell them there and they don't know either.

Does anyone know:
(a) if external modems work with UK tivos
(b) who sells them and/or what needs to be done to instal them if they do work?

Assuming this can be done, it would be useful info to add to the FAQs as I can't be the only person who has had a modem fail...

Thanks


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you have broadband then a Turbonet or cachecard might be an easier option and would add stuff like Tivonet if you're interested.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

AFAIK it is not possible to use an external modem with a UK TiVo 

Addition of a network card is a much better option and will give extra functionality too.


----------



## TrevorCotterell (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. Unless someone comes up with a simple (external modem) solution it looks like I'll be forced down the networked route anyway. I do have broadband, but will either have to convert to wireless or instal some messy cabling (wife permitting!).

Any advice about the best way to go broadband/networked? What do I need, where best to get it, how much work is involved and how complicated is it?

Thanks again!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You need a network card (hardware) and network drivers (software) installed on the TiVo drive to make it work. 

If you have a PC then installing the drivers for the network card is fairly easy. If not, then you will need to buy a preconfigured drive as well, or send your old drive off to have network drivers installed for you. 

I couldn't possibly suggest where you could obtain what you need...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You need a network card (hardware) and network drivers (software) installed on the TiVo drive to make it work. 

If you have a PC then installing the drivers for the network card is fairly easy. If not, then you will need to buy a preconfigured drive as well, or send your old drive off to have network drivers installed for you. 

I couldn't possibly suggest where you could obtain what you need, as to do so might break forum rules...


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

And from experience, I can tell you that installing the network card is very easy indeed. (and depending who you get it from , comes with idiot-proof instructions).

Not sure about the drivers, as my drive was pre-configured when I bought it (from someone or other  )


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Just like a hard drive update if you're reasonably familiar with messing around inside PCs and are capable of following simple instructions then adding the card and drivers is straightforward. Configuring Tivoweb, other things, endpad etc. takes a bit more time including learning some Linux commands (by rote) and using FTP and Telenet.

If you just want it all to work then a preconfigured drive would be easier and the cost is not that great.


----------



## TrevorCotterell (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. Looks like I'll be getting either a Turbonet or Cachecard then. I've already replaced the HDD with a 250gb Seagate. I'll try and place an order first thing tomorrow if I can...


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

If you dont want to install network cables or get wireless access in your house you could use this instead

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2282,CONTENTID=9752 
No configuration needed. Works upto about 2mb per second which is slightly faster than your tivos nic.


----------



## davidshack (Aug 17, 2002)

ciper said:


> If you dont want to install network cables or get wireless access in your house you could use this instead
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2282,CONTENTID=9752
> No configuration needed. Works upto about 2mb per second which is slightly faster than your tivos nic.


Hi Ciper,
this looks good - also from a security point of view (matched pairs): though I can only find it listed in the US.
Please, have you seen it in the UK?

Thankyou
David


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

never used them but there are a few other similar devices e.g.
http://www.justhomeplug.co.uk/product/SPLETHB2.aspx
and
http://www.withandwithoutwires.com/Devolo-Wire-Free-MicroLink®-Networking-dLAN®-Duo-Starter-Kit.html


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

If you already have a wifi home network, what you need to look for is a "Game Adapter". Despite the name, a game adapter is an ethernet to wifi bridge. I suppose the biggest contenders for these are games so that's why they get the name.

They'll effectively allow you to plug your TiVo's ethernet into a little box which then connects to your wifi LAN.

I've been given the advice that in order to avoid complications, try to match the same manufacturer for the wifi reciever & transmitter as there are some incompatibilities.


----------



## TrevorCotterell (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the info. At least it stimulated some thoughts.

I've actually (yesterday) installed a cachecard so that I can download via broadband, and as a by-product get extra functionality. Not too hard once I'd understood it all and didn't take too long. The hardest part was probably fitting the physical card!

Anyway I can now download my listings so it does look like it was my modem that blew, probably in the storms of 3 weeks ago. The recent thread on lightning strikes looks interesting!

Everyone in the UK seems to be suggesting some variant on using a network, so to answer my own initial question, it doesn't look like you can easily just replace like for like (ie another modem) and even if you could it's probably not a cost effetive or sensible way forward....


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

If you are considering a "game adapter" please follow this advice.
A game adapter will only be able to do the one thing it was meant for. The number sold keeps any real good deals from coming along.

Instead get a linksys wrt54g and install a custom version of the linux firmware on it. Just like the tivo it has been hacked to do just about anything you can imagine. You could configure it as a game adapter, a network attached storage, an xbox kaid server, vpn server etc...
Not only that but linksys routers are very common and its easy to find them discounted or used.

Here is one of the better ones http://www.thibor.co.uk/

Read more info on the forums here http://www.linksysinfo.org/portal/


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Would need to be a Linksys WRT54G*L* as current versions of the WRT54G and WRT54GS are no longer running Linux (and even though they can be converted to run Linux, they are memory crippled in comparison to the GL). The other advantage of the WRT54GL is that it has four ports - most game adapters have only a single port, so once you have wireless-enabled your TiVo through a WRT54GL you can also wireless enable 3 more devices (eg. XBOX, Slimdevices Squeezebox/media streamer etc.)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Milhouse is right, you have to be careful which version you buy. I got two version 4 from frys 4 months ago though so its still possible to get older ones.

He is also right about the number of ports. I used a converted linksys router to allow my tivo and my ps2 to both get internet from my living room.


----------

